# IBS-C Here and I can eat almost anything



## HideSawl (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello IBS community!

I have IBS and chronic constipation... and depression as well.. but the last mounth I found that the real problem is me.

I begun tough diet, the weight loss that occured was enormous (from around 90 to 70 or even less).

However, recently I figured that, everytime I eat, I begun to cramp and feel nervous myself, saying stuffs like: "This will hurt me", "I'll not sleep tonight","I think this is enough","is it okey to eat this" and so on....

But screw that! once I start eating without fear.. something like a magic happened.

Now before I continue, I have IBS-C (constipation), for people who suffer other symptoms, I'm sorry but I can't guarantee anything :/

I found the following as the real problematic things:

1. Milk

2. Grains

3. Nuts

4. Peppers

5. Desserts

6. Ice cream

I can eat the following without problems or very minor pain:

1. Tomato (raw, sauce and cooked)

2. Meat (chicken, beef,....)

3. Parsley
4. Mint
5. Lettuce
6. Cucumber
7. Vinegar
8. Cumin
9. Anise
10. Onions
11. Garlic
12. Rice
13. Bran
14. Oats
15. Mushroom
16. Potato

17. Corn

18. Mangoes

19. Lemon

And really much more but can't remember! I can even eat wheatmeal but with small amounts.

A word of advice, Live almost stress less, Eat what you want without fear, exercise more and you'll be fine.

About medicines, I usually take Mebeverine, It works by relaxing the muscles around your gut, thus the feeling of cramping can be gone. Laxative also plays a role and dimethicone as anti flatulence. Perfect combo









I'm really happy by now, and I hope everyone here is fine and can fight his disease with his/her very own willpower, and I'm speaking from experience.

Have a nice day people!


----------



## Daenerys14 (Jul 1, 2015)

What an a fabulous post. It's great to see a positive story 

I have become very fearful of eating certain foods and fedup of it. I know most of it is down to anxiety around it and developing negative associations. I mainly eat just meat like Chicken, minced beef, pork chops turkey or any meat going. I will use eggs and lacto free dairy products like milk/yogurt ect but I find I don't eat much in portion size nor is it varied! I take multivitamins to help compensate for the lack of nutrients but find this only helps a little. I have lost 3 stone in the last 3 months which is excessive for me. (it's nice to lose weight but not like this  )

I know I need to get over this fear as I don't believe I have many food triggers. I have kept a food diary for 4 months now and there's n pattern.

Need to be brave myself and move on with it.

Thanks for sharing. I hope your good days continue


----------

